
A Sunken City Named Heracleion Gets Discovered After 1500 Years - vinnyglennon
http://www.aroundthe-world.info/a-sunken-city-named-heracleion-gets-discovered-after-1500-years/
======
InAnEmergency
Discovered in 2000. From the archaeologist:
[http://www.franckgoddio.org/projects/sunken-
civilizations/he...](http://www.franckgoddio.org/projects/sunken-
civilizations/heracleion.html)

------
markdown
OT but boy do I have a lot of distrust for domain names like this. I saw the
domain and immediately though blogspam.

------
mapleoin
The wiki page has a map of where the city is located:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heracleion](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heracleion)

